# المواصفات العامة ومقايسة للأعمال الصحية والحريق لمشروع مبنى المدرجات – المرحلة الثالثة



## امين الزريقي (9 يونيو 2021)

المقايسة في المرفقات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 أغسطس 2021)

شكراً أستاذ أمين


----------

